# Montgomery



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

any updates ???


----------



## GammonLabs (Jun 5, 2004)

*Am Callbacks*

Am Callbacks:
3,4,5,6,7,8,9,10,11,12,13,14,15,16,18,19,20,21,22,24,27,28,31,33,35,37,38,40,41,45,48,51,54

Begin with #6 Saturday Morning.


----------



## John Gassner (Sep 11, 2003)

Open I think still has about 20 to run the first series.


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

Any updates on the Derby and Q ?


----------



## vern3 (Feb 9, 2006)

Any updates ??


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

32 of 79 Open dogs called back for the land blind which began after 3pm Saturday.

23 Open dogs starting the waterblind Sunday morning.


----------



## John Gassner (Sep 11, 2003)

First four dogs picked up on the Open water blind. Am still has some dogs to finish water marks.


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

4 dogs called back to the Open water marks. 

The Poison Bird on the water blind was on line to the blind and 19 dogs out of 23 picked up the poison bird. We were one of those 19. :evil:



How tough will the water marks be with only 4 dogs left?


----------



## John Gassner (Sep 11, 2003)

Jake Wins!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

That's all I know so far. More updates when Andy quits schmoozing.


John


----------



## John Gassner (Sep 11, 2003)

1st- #54 FC/AFC Lacrosse Max Q Jake JH Andy Whiteley/John Gassner
(Earns his FC)

2nd #26 Goldie -Mosher

3rd #68 Cody -Moody 

4th #20 Booty-Horsley


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

FC AFC JAKE IS OUR HERO!!!!!!!!!!!!!
YYYYYYYEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Major players in the TEAM JAKE FAN CLUB regards!
Becky and Hoss


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

what about the Q and Derby ?


----------



## Downtown (Jan 25, 2004)

John Gassner said:


> Jake Wins!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> That's all I know so far. More updates when Andy quits schmoozing.
> 
> ...


Wahoooo! Congratulations Team Jake!!!!! We are so happy for you guys. 

Dan and Missy


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

John Gassner said:


> Jake Wins!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> That's all I know so far. More updates when Andy quits schmoozing.
> 
> ...


CONGRATULATIONS, "TEAM JAKE" :!: :!: 

FC AFC Lacrosse Max Q Jake JH 

   Awesome!!! 

Bob, Judy, "Andi, "Ranger", and "Sebec", too!!!!


----------



## Glenda Brown (Jun 23, 2003)

Major Congratulations to Jake and the rest of his team!!!! Way to go from one of his biggest fans.

Glenda Brown


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

ANOTHER HUGE CONGRATULATIONS TO TEAM SUTTER!!!!
Jane and Pepper got a first in the AM! And the young un, Chase, jammed it!
WAY TO GO!
Your fans,
Becky and Hoss


----------



## Miriam Wade (Apr 24, 2003)

Hey!! Does this mean we all get new shirts to reflect the new title?!?

CONGRATULATIONS!!!

M


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Miriam Wade said:


> Hey!! Does this mean we all get new shirts to reflect the new title?!?
> 
> CONGRATULATIONS!!!
> 
> M


Oh RIGHT!!!! In the mean-time though...going to paste two particular letters onto my T..and Bob's....

How about hats???  ..with a great sun visor ..or sun visor hats?? 

Mike??? :roll: ..here we go again!!!

Judy


----------



## Beverly Burns (Apr 20, 2006)

HOW GREAT! GO GOLDENS! Congratulations on your wonderful win!


----------



## mjh345 (Jun 17, 2006)

Congrats John, Andy and JAKE


----------



## D Osborn (Jul 19, 2004)

Congratulations to Jake, Andy and John!!!!! great way to end the year!


----------



## Diane Brunelle (Jun 11, 2004)

*A HUGE Congrats*

John , Andy, and Jeff....

What a wonderful day for our Goldens! I was truly hoping for this and you guys made it happen! Thank-you from all the rest of us Golden hopefuls...

You're the best! Congratulations and we'll raise a Guiness to you tonight.

What a wonderful job you have done with breeding/training, I am really looking forward to meeting you guys at the 2008 Nationals!

Diane

PS

I really think new T-shirts are in order.


----------



## stevelow (May 13, 2004)

Congratulations to Jake, Andy, John and Jeff!!! What a year you have had!

All of us are proud of you, especially Jake's little nephew, Lacrosse Adirondac Co-Pilot


----------



## Ricky Elston (Nov 25, 2004)

Derby results

1st Beaver/Jason Baker
2nd Diesel/Charlie Moody
3rd Ace/Charlie Moody
4th Cash/Sonny Free
RJ Mattie/Sonya Bowyer
Jams:
Vetta/Moody, Hatch/David Didier, Tina/Horsley, Kayla/Moody, Maggie/Baker, Trigger(green monster  )/Me, Tide/Moody, Salty/Greg Lee, Sportster/Baker


----------



## David Maddox (Jan 12, 2004)

Hey Booty,
Did you see Texs' brother Cody got third in the Open?


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

David Maddox said:


> Hey Booty,
> Did you see Texs' brother Cody got third in the Open?


Yup, it was Cody! 
8) 
Tex, like my dog picked up the Poison Bird on the waterblind as well as 17 others. :twisted:

The female I sold to Horsley got the Open 4th.


----------



## Mark Sehon (Feb 10, 2003)

Whiskey did not pick up the poison bird. He got out of the water early and the judges ask me to pick him up. Bobby Lanes dog did the same thing. Several dogs did get by the poison bird.


Congrats to all of the dogs thay placed.


----------



## Gene (May 6, 2004)

My dog Blew didn't pick up the poison bird on the blind either. Sounds like he did similar to what Mark describes what Whiskey did. Must have been a mighty tough blind. Congratulations to the 4 who did a good job on the blind. The field was cut from 23 to 4 for the water marks. Only 4 dogs got to see the water marks- wish it had been 5 or better yet that we had been one of the 4. Big marking test in first series from what I understand. I was told by a pro there that he has not seen a water blind that so many Open AA dogs were picking up the poison bird on. Tough son of a gun... 

Now we duck hunt to the end of January and then back to training for the Spring. Since my retired FT dog and duck hunting partner tore her ccl I will move Blew in to fill her shoes full time the rest of the winter. Now he doesn't have to split time. Good for him but bad for my older gal.

Gene


----------

